# launch question



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i am just wanting to get some opinions on what everyone thinks the best rpm is to launch at. my car is a 95 200sx with a wai, 2" exhaust, advanced timing, 17" rims. i launced at 3k rpm's and got my best 60' but i should be getting better than a 2.6xx. thanks everyone


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I laungh at around 3500-4000 and use drag radials at 16-20 psi. 60 foot times are 1.9-2.0 of I do it right. Street tires at 20 psi or so work pretty good but the drag tires make a big differance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

4500 rpm i think


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

5,200rpm on Nitto drag radials, at 16-18psi, and let 'er rip. 1.98 60-ft times all day long, like that. 

Of course, now with the T28, all that is out the window.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

SERprise In WV said:


> *5,200rpm on Nitto drag radials, at 16-18psi, and let 'er rip. 1.98 60-ft times all day long, like that.
> 
> Of course, now with the T28, all that is out the window.  *


 I bet. It's like drivin a new car now isn't it


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well i can only run on street tires right now...40 profile at 32 psi...so if i launched at 5200 id be doing a burnout lol. i know low profile tires suck at the track..but i do not have enough mods yet to warrant drag tires.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HMM*

I managed to cut 2.20 60's on my stock 14" wheels and tires in my GA16 200sx. When I had the 17's on I think I managed a best of 2.436. The potential is there, just get the launch right.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my best 60' was 2.6 somethin..i don't have the slip in front of me right now. i launched at 3000rpms. i bought some se-r rims though and somewhere down the road im going to put some drag radials on them...any suggestions on tires?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

I just went to the track recently on Falken Azenis. 28psi, 4500 rpm launch, and a 2.187 60'. I feel like the poster boy for these tires, since I can't shut up about them. I've got a 97 200 SE-R w/ GC-AGX combo running 375/275 springs, and the ride with Azenis is almost like stock. But the grip, oh god the grip... I'm just waiting to see how long they actually last, though.
Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wow, not far off.*

I have the GC AGX combo with 350/300 and the Azenis. No strip runs yet, but man are they great for autocross. Trust me, with autocrossing they won't last long! Make sure you rotate them front to back frequently!


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am running the Azenis on my stock G20 wheels too. At the track (road course) oh man they rule. On the street they are nice too, however I can feel that they have a pretty stiff sidewall. I've only drag raced with the azenis once. Trying them at the normal ~35 psi I wasn't able to hook up very well at all, however when i lowered them down to around 23psi that's when they started to kick ass. Unfortunately I only had 3 passes with them at that psi. First run i launched too high and spun them. Next two runs i bogged and still ran a 2.3x 60ft both times.  I can't wait until I can make it back again.


----------

